# circular cut



## halteh (Apr 26, 2005)

Greetings all,
This is my first time here, so I'm a bit of a newbie and I've also never used a router before- however i am interested in building a poker table....well actually a second poker table. I built one already (you can check it out at: http://webmail.imeix.com/ebayt/p3.JPG). I did the first table by using a skill saw/jig saw to cut the wooden racetrack that holds the cup holders. This worked decently, however it is hard to keep a steady hand for a full cut of 3/4' thick wood around the whole 4x8 sheet of wood. So i've been investigating alternative methods to make the cut when I found this here: http://www.uniquemensgifts.com/shop/build.php

I was just wondering if anyone here knew what that device used to maintain a perfect circular cut on the router is. Anyone know where I can get one? does it come with the router? what kind of router is it? Also was thinking about cutting out spots for the chips like this: http://www.uniquemensgifts.com/images/Chip_ring.JPG 

Is this a difficult cut for a newbie? what kinda router bit would I need? 

Any help is greatly appreciated,
many thanks 

--Fares


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

halteh said:


> Greetings all,
> This is my first time here, so I'm a bit of a newbie and I've also never used a router before- however i am interested in building a poker table....well actually a second poker table. I built one already (you can check it out at: http://webmail.imeix.com/ebayt/p3.JPG). I did the first table by using a skill saw/jig saw to cut the wooden racetrack that holds the cup holders. This worked decently, however it is hard to keep a steady hand for a full cut of 3/4' thick wood around the whole 4x8 sheet of wood. So i've been investigating alternative methods to make the cut when I found this here: http://www.uniquemensgifts.com/shop/build.php
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone here knew what that device used to maintain a perfect circular cut on the router is. Anyone know where I can get one? does it come with the router? what kind of router is it? Also was thinking about cutting out spots for the chips like this: http://www.uniquemensgifts.com/images/Chip_ring.JPG
> ...


Welcome to our little corner of the world and the world of routing also. Please post often and enjoy the many friendships that develop here. This is a fun and fantastic place.

The item you are seeking is called a circle jig and can be obtained from our sponser, Oak-Park.com, at this link.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=JIGS--

The bit you will need is the straight bit. The circle jig is not normally included with a router and needs to be purchased separately. Doing circles with the jig is not extremely difficult, but you will most likely want to practice with some scrap wood before tackling the real project.

Hope this helps and I'm sure others will add to your assistance.


----------



## halteh (Apr 26, 2005)

Bob N said:


> Welcome to our little corner of the world and the world of routing also. Please post often and enjoy the many friendships that develop here. This is a fun and fantastic place.
> 
> The item you are seeking is called a circle jig and can be obtained from our sponser, Oak-Park.com, at this link.
> 
> ...


Bob, 
Thank you so much for the warm welcome and the useful information. I will be sure to check that link out and post pictures of my project when it is complete  

Many thanks
--Fares


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Halteh,

After re-reading your orginal post, I may not have responded 100% properly. The circle jig I referred to is for much smaller jobs than the one you linked although it is still a circle jig in nature. I believe one could almost manufacture a jig to create the same effect quite easily and inexpensively. Just vision a pivot point at dead center and an arm to guide the router.

I am not sure of the bit used to create the chip holders in your other link, but I am sure one of the other forum members can help you out in that department.

I took a peek of your 1st poker table and must say you did quite well. That is one professional looking project.

Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Halteh:
Welcome to the forum. Looking at the table you have built, you have done a nice job.
The table shown is more of elipse than a circle. A circle jig is nothing more than a means of anchoring a pivot to the center of a material, and running the router around the pivot by means of an arm from the pivot to the router. If you plan to use circle jigs often, I would look at the jigs from Micro Fence. WWW.Microfence.com will get you there. I have them and they work perfect. By the way the are guaranteed for life, by the manufacturer. The are pricey, but they do get the job done. You can also make a circle jig, for any router. make an extention to your router base at least half the diameter of the circle you want to make, drill one end to fit the hole pattern of your router, and fasten it to the router in place of the original sub base. The other end of the extention needs a hole for a pivot, which can be a nail or screw, and that will go into the center of the circle. A special router is not needed to do thisas long as the router has the power to cut the material being cut. The cut can also be made in more than one pass if the material is thick.
Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## Stephen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Fares,

The circle jig from Microfence is very good but is a little costly. If you plan to make many cuts or the circular chip ring for the poker tables, this is the next best thing to a CNC machine to cut these (by hand) that I have found.

You will need a decent router (2+ HP) and a core box bit that is 1 5/8". 

Good Luck,
Stephen
http://www.uniquemensgifts.com


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

For the first time I actual purchased a circle cutting guide a couple of months back. I got tired of all the home made ones I had stuck together over the years, mostly single use ones out of 1/4" plywood.

After looking at several catalogs I picked this one:
www.milescraft.com/router/1203.html
This will cut larger circles.... I forgot the smallest it will do but if someone wants I will check it out.... (not listed on the page I referenced).

I noticed in the current Rockler flyer they have it on sale for $24.99.

Ed


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Most routers come with a guide fence that can be replaced by a single rod with a pointer for making small circles although it will move suddenly when you complete the cut unless the wood is held down with double sided tape to prevent the poiter moving.
A larger circle cutting jig can be made easily from 1/4" plywood with a hole at one end to clear the cutter. This is screwed to the router base.
A screw can then be fitted to make the right diameter cut.
It can be made adjustable by routing a straight slot with a stepped cut to take a 1/" nut head to stop it spinning.
The bolt is slid along the slot and tightended down when the required radius is reached.
It just needs a 1/4" hole part way into the bottom of the table top to fit the polt into.
This could be improved by removing the part of the bolt thread that sticks below the jig and drilling a smaller hole for this pivot point to fit snuggly.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Halteh,

I happened accross this from info on another forum I frequent. They have it on sale and I thought you may be interested.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11785

Cheers


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

I had a job come up a while back that required me to make a 5' circle and I had little time to accomplish it. I had one of those 'late night' brainstorms that let it all happen. I have a Bosch plunge router, it normally takes a fence that has 2 rods that fit though the base. I found a 4' piece of threaded rod that just slipped though one of the fence holes, 4 nuts and 2 lockwashers to fit, plus some misc washers etc. I drilled a hole big enough to handle a screw through it. I slipped a pair of nuts onto the rod plus a lockwasher then put it through the base of the router. screwed the rod (with washers below) to the center of the piece, put it through router base, another lock washer and 2 nuts. Once adjusted, I used a spiral carbide bit and did it in little cuts and I was able to do the job.


----------



## mikehillclimber (Feb 8, 2005)

I see all of these good recommendations of circle cutting jigs for portable routers, but, can anyone recommend jigs for router tables? I need to make a number of uniformly-sized wheels that have been roughly sized (witha circle cutting jig) on a bandsaw and thought a similar setup would apply to a router table. Would need to know which direction the blank should rotate; location of where the bit should be cutting into the blank; angle of the jig relative to the bit.


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you need to make a bunch of the same size, you could make a template out if thin 1/4" material- using any of the jigs listed above (mine is a simple piece of scrap 1/2" thick plywood 6"x24" with a carriage bolt in one end and the router mounted to the other- The carriage bolt goes through the middle of the circle and I adjust the diameter by moving the carriage bolt closer or father away from the router).

once you have your template, rough cut all your circles with band/jig saw keeping 1/16 to 1/8 wide of the desired circle, mount the template to it with double sided tape (you need less than you think- very sticky stuff) and use a flush trim bearing guided bit and you'll have identical, perfect circles every time without having to drill a hole in the middle. 

It's a bit of a process, but if you need a bunch, once the template is set it's smooth sailing... plus it's nice not putting a hole in the middle...


----------



## Davidakky (Apr 6, 2009)

Norm Abram at The New Yankee Workshop builds a fantastic fully adjustable circle cutting jig for both router and band saw!!


----------



## ldykeman (Mar 14, 2009)

One other hint that I don't think anyone has mentioned yet. Now that you have your circle jig, make the first shallow pass to define the circle. Then use a hand-held jig saw to cut the waste off. Follow the groove you just made, making the cut just outside of the inner edge of the groove. Then make subsequent passes with the router to clean up the edge. This way you get rid of the rough waste before cleaning up the cut. If you already knew this, please ignore that man behind the curtain!
Larry


----------

